# so ok ?



## SCUX (31. Juli 2009)

hi ho,
noch im diesem Jahr muss irgendwie ein neuer Knecht her.
Momentan habe ich ein Notebook von Toshiba (Satego X200O T7300/8700mGT) und nutze zum spielen ein Samsung 19"Wide (931BW).

Grundsätzlich:
bei Alternate werde ich die Sachen nicht kaufen (wahrscheinlich bei hoh.de), daher geht es mir nicht darum hier und da ein paar Euro zu sparen.
Es geht mir hauptsächlich darum ob die Teile brauchbar sind, und ob ich für das gleiche Geld "Besseres" bekomme 

nicht zur Diskussion (für mich) stehen
- Betriebssystem ~ wird eh Win7
- Monitor ~ das entscheide ich aus dem Bauch raus
- Drucker ~ ebenso

der reine Rechnerpreis beläuft isch ja auf knapp 1.100€
sticht da was böses ins Auge?
- OC Möglichkeiten stehen nicht im Vordergrund
- GraKa kommt Mitte nächsten Jahres eh ne neue rein 

was ich suche ist kein Porsche, auch keine S-Klasse...sondern einen soliden Golf...aber wenn Golf dann GTI 
hier mal meine Auswahl *klickmich*


EDIT: da der Link wohl nicht göhdd:



Spoiler



Grafikkarten ATI Radeon HD4000
Sapphire HD4890 OC
ATI Radeon HD4890, 1024 MB, 256 Bit, PCIe 2.0 x16 
€ 209,90*

Software SystemBuilder Betriebssysteme
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit
Windows, UK, 1 User, CD-ROM oder DVD-ROM 
€ 89,90*

CPU Sockel AM3
AMD Phenom II X4 955
4x 3200 MHz, 4x 512 kByte, 4000 MT/s, Deneb 
€ 169,90*

TFT-Monitore ab 24 Zoll
BenQ E2400HD
24 Zoll, 1920x1080 Pixel, 5 ms, 1000 : 1 
€ 234,-*

Netzteile über 600 Watt
Chieftec CFT-750-14C
750 Watt, ATX 2.03, EPS, ATX12V 2.3, 4 Stecker, 7 Stecker 
€ 117,90*

Gehäuse Midi Tower
Lian Li PC-60FW
5 x 5,25" extern, 4 x 3,5" intern, ATX 
€ 109,90* 

CardReader
SilverStone FP34B
CF, MD, MMC, MS, SD, SM, xD, USB-Mainboard, FireWire-Mainboard, 3,5" intern, USB-Stromversorgung 
€ 29,99*

DVD-Brenner SATA
Samsung SH-S223L
22 / 8 / 16 fach, 22 / 6 / 12 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 48 fach 
€ 29,99*

Mainboards Sockel AM3
Asus Crosshair III Formula
AMD 790FX, 5.200 MT/s, 2x PCIe 2.0 x16, Crossfire, Sockel AM3 
€ 169,90*

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Western Digital WD1500HLFS 150 GB
150 GB, 4,2/16/10000, € 0,99*, Serial ATA/300 
€ 147,90*

Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600
OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
4096 MB, CL7 7-7-24, 2, PC3 12800 
€ 112,90*

Laserdrucker Farbe
Samsung CLP-315
16 Seiten/min schwarz, A4, A5, A6, B5, Legal, Letter, Executive, USB 2.0, 2400x600 dpi 
€ 129,90*

Zwischensumme:
€ 1.552.-


----------



## -NTB- (31. Juli 2009)

Grundsätzlich:
bei Alternate werde ich die Sachen nicht kaufen (wahrscheinlich bei hoh.de), daher geht es mir nicht darum hier und da ein paar Euro zu sparen.
Es geht mir hauptsächlich darum ob die Teile brauchbar sind, und ob ich für das gleiche Geld "Besseres" bekomme 



[/QUOTE]


ist okay...habe aber meinen pc in einzelteilen komplett bei alternate bestellt...hat alles super geklappt...bei hoh.de kenne ich mich nicht aus, von daher kann ich nicht sagen ob`s sich lohnt "etwas geld" zu sparen und aher alles wo anders zu bestellen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> ist okay...habe aber meinen pc in einzelteilen komplett bei alternate bestellt...hat alles super geklappt...bei hoh.de kenne ich mich nicht aus, von daher kann ich nicht sagen ob`s sich lohnt "etwas geld" zu sparen und aher alles wo anders zu bestellen...


 
Bei HOH bestelle ich in der Regel, bisher kam alles sehr schnell, nichts war defekt und der Laden reagiert auf Fragen sehr schnell und kompetent.

Ach ja, der Link geht nicht bei Alternate.


----------



## SCUX (31. Juli 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> habe aber meinen pc in einzelteilen komplett bei alternate bestellt...hat alles super geklappt...bei hoh.de kenne ich mich nicht aus, von daher kann ich nicht sagen ob`s sich lohnt "etwas geld" zu sparen und aher alles wo anders zu bestellen...


ich habe vor einigen Jahren auch nen Rechner über Alternate bestellt (Athlon64 3700+..das waren noch Zeiten), hatte auch keine Probleme....meist ist hoh aber günstiger...aber "wo" steht ja noch nicht fest


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> ich habe vor einigen Jahren auch nen Rechner über Alternate bestellt (Athlon64 3700+..das waren noch Zeiten), hatte auch keine Probleme....meist ist hoh aber günstiger...aber "wo" steht ja noch nicht fest


 
Bis dahin kannst du ja noch mal den Link überarbeiten, den du gepostet hast.


----------



## Maschine311 (31. Juli 2009)

Leider hat sich dein Link aufgelöst, kannste nochmal einstellen?


----------



## SCUX (31. Juli 2009)

Spoiler



Grafikkarten ATI Radeon HD4000
Sapphire HD4890 OC
ATI Radeon HD4890, 1024 MB, 256 Bit, PCIe 2.0 x16 
€ 209,90*

Software SystemBuilder Betriebssysteme
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit
Windows, UK, 1 User, CD-ROM oder DVD-ROM 
€ 89,90*

CPU Sockel AM3
AMD Phenom II X4 955
4x 3200 MHz, 4x 512 kByte, 4000 MT/s, Deneb 
€ 169,90*

TFT-Monitore ab 24 Zoll
BenQ E2400HD
24 Zoll, 1920x1080 Pixel, 5 ms, 1000 : 1 
€ 234,-*

Netzteile über 600 Watt
Chieftec CFT-750-14C
750 Watt, ATX 2.03, EPS, ATX12V 2.3, 4 Stecker, 7 Stecker 
€ 117,90*

Gehäuse Midi Tower
Lian Li PC-60FW
5 x 5,25" extern, 4 x 3,5" intern, ATX 
€ 109,90* 

CardReader
SilverStone FP34B
CF, MD, MMC, MS, SD, SM, xD, USB-Mainboard, FireWire-Mainboard, 3,5" intern, USB-Stromversorgung 
€ 29,99*

DVD-Brenner SATA
Samsung SH-S223L
22 / 8 / 16 fach, 22 / 6 / 12 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 48 fach 
€ 29,99*

Mainboards Sockel AM3
Asus Crosshair III Formula
AMD 790FX, 5.200 MT/s, 2x PCIe 2.0 x16, Crossfire, Sockel AM3 
€ 169,90*

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Western Digital WD1500HLFS 150 GB
150 GB, 4,2/16/10000, € 0,99*, Serial ATA/300 
€ 147,90*

Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600
OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
4096 MB, CL7 7-7-24, 2, PC3 12800 
€ 112,90*

Laserdrucker Farbe
Samsung CLP-315
16 Seiten/min schwarz, A4, A5, A6, B5, Legal, Letter, Executive, USB 2.0, 2400x600 dpi 
€ 129,90*

Zwischensumme:
€ 1.552.-


 
der Link funzt bei mir .... shice....habs mal gespoilert oben...
EDIT: Spoiler übersichtlicher gemacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht recht gut aus, aber nimm einen anderen RAM, der hat eine zu hohe Spannung, damit würdest du die CPU grillen.
Und wieso 750 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## Maschine311 (1. August 2009)

Mir gefällt der ram auch nicht und das NT finde ich auch zu groß. Die HDD ist die reinste Turbine und Heizplatte und du wirst max. bei riesigen Datenverschiebungen was merken, also in meinen Augen rausgeschmissenes Geld!

Was hälste denn hier von

   [FONT=&quot]LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II 
24,02 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Intel Core i7-920 Box 8192Kb, LGA1366[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
235,37 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R, Intel X58, ATX, PCI-Express[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
167,28 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6GB-KIT G-Skill DDR3 PC1333, CL 7[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
87,38 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Enermax Pro82+ 525W[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
84,20 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade (CM690) ohne Netzteil schwarz[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
65,15 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 Stk. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]SCYTHE Kaze Maru 140mm Lüfter 500rpm 
14,80 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]SCYTHE Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet 
34,89 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
52,15 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sapphire HD 4890 Toxic Gamestar Edition 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
215,14 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]iiyama ProLite E2407HDS, 24", schwarz 
213,08 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 
8,21 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Samsung CLP-315 
136,19 €[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Summe:  1.337,86 €[/FONT]


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Ist auch nicht schlecht ,auch wenn ich den i7 nicht für unbedingt nötig halte .
wenn das Geld aber ohne großes verschmerzen da ist ,kann man auch den i7 nehmen .


----------



## Lordac (1. August 2009)

Hallo,



SCUX schrieb:


> - OC Möglichkeiten stehen nicht im Vordergrund
> - GraKa kommt Mitte nächsten Jahres eh ne neue rein.


 
http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...searchClass=cpu&artno=HD2A41&cn=2&tn=BUILDERS


> AMD Phenom II X4 955
> Asus Crosshair III Formula
> OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit


http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...searchClass=cpu&artno=HD2A41&cn=2&tn=BUILDERShttp://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...searchClass=cpu&artno=HD2A41&cn=2&tn=BUILDERSDie CPU passt, aber das Mainboard ist viel zu teuer für dein Vorhaben, das Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P oder brandneue ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO reichen vollkommen.
Beim RAM würde ich 1333èr von z.B. Corsair, Crucial, Geil, Kingston oder takeMS nehmen da die sehr wenig Spannung brauchen, das ist gut für den in die CPU integrierten Speichercontroller.

Für eine bessere Kühlung der CPU und Geräuschreduzierung würde ich noch einen anderen CPU-Kühler dazu nehmen, z.B. den Groß Clockner oder Scythe Mugen 2.

http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...raphicscardPCIe&artno=JCXSUN&cn=2&tn=BUILDERS


> Sapphire HD4890 OChttp://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...raphicscardPCIe&artno=JCXSUN&cn=2&tn=BUILDERS


http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...raphicscardPCIe&artno=JCXSUN&cn=2&tn=BUILDERShttp://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...raphicscardPCIe&artno=JCXSUN&cn=2&tn=BUILDERSWenn du im nächsten Jahr eh eine neue möchtest, würde ich eine ganz normale 4890 oder GTX275 nehmen.

http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...ass=powerSupply&artno=TN7C42&cn=2&tn=BUILDERS


> Chieftec CFT-750-14C


http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...ass=powerSupply&artno=TN7C42&cn=2&tn=BUILDERShttp://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...ass=powerSupply&artno=TN7C42&cn=2&tn=BUILDERSDas ist etwas viel, da du nicht viel übertakten möchtest reichen450 Watt locker aus, das Corsair HX450W oder be quiet Dark Power Pro 450 Watt sind gute Netzteile, auch wenn letzteres etwas teuer ist.

http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...ss=harddiskSATA&artno=A9BW70&cn=2&tn=BUILDERS


> Western Digital WD1500HLFS 150 GBhttp://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...ss=harddiskSATA&artno=A9BW70&cn=2&tn=BUILDERS


http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...ss=harddiskSATA&artno=A9BW70&cn=2&tn=BUILDERShttp://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuil...ss=harddiskSATA&artno=A9BW70&cn=2&tn=BUILDERSNimm hier eine aktuelle Festplatte mit 500 GB von Seagate oder Samsung

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## SCUX (1. August 2009)

die 10.000er Festplatte bringt fürs spielen nicht mehr Leistung, oder?
dann würde ich natürlich ne günstigere wählen....

beim RAM ging es mir mehr um die Optik 
allerdings leibäugle ich sowieso auch mit dem Chieftech DragonII in Blau..da das kein Fenster hat kann ich ja auch auf wichtigere Kriterien achten beim RAM 

ja, Netzteil (da kenn ich mich nicht nur "nicht" aus, sondern grad "garnicht"^^) sollte auf jedenfall für kommende GraKas nach ausreichen...und Steckermäßig das bieten was man auch für HighendKarten braucht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> die 10.000er Festplatte bringt fürs spielen nicht mehr Leistung, oder?
> dann würde ich natürlich ne günstigere wählen....


 
Die 10.000er bringen mehr Lautstärke mit sich, das wars dann aber auch schon. 



SCUX schrieb:


> beim RAM ging es mir mehr um die Optik
> allerdings leibäugle ich sowieso auch mit dem Chieftech DragonII in Blau..da das kein Fenster hat kann ich ja auch auf wichtigere Kriterien achten beim RAM


 
Vergiss die Optik, erst mal müssen die technischen Daten stimmen, dann kann man nach dem Rest schauen.



SCUX schrieb:


> ja, Netzteil (da kenn ich mich nicht nur "nicht" aus, sondern grad "garnicht"^^) sollte auf jedenfall für kommende GraKas nach ausreichen...und Steckermäßig das bieten was man auch für HighendKarten braucht...


 
Ein 500-550 Watt Netzteil reicht dicke, auch für die Nachfolgegrafikkarten, weil sie die Schnitstelle ja nicht ändern, können sie auch nicht mehr Leistung verbraten.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

SInd aber auch schneller ,ich konnt emit 7200 immer gut leben 
Ich denke auch ,zudem sinkt die Strukturbreite immer weiter ,bald werden 40 nm standard sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch ,zudem sinkt die Strukturbreite immer weiter ,bald werden 40 nm standard sein


 
Vobei, bei Festplatten oder Netzteilen?


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Bei Grafikkarte, ach du bist ja nV user  fast vergessen , da wirds ja noch etwas länger dauern ,wobei  ja mittlerweile die ersten nV´s in 40 nm erscheinen sollen ,aber nur für Notebooks wenn ich das richtig in Erinerung hatte


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Bei Grafikkarte, ach du bist ja nV user  fast vergessen , da wirds ja noch etwas länger dauern ,wobei ja mittlerweile die ersten nV´s in 40 nm erscheinen sollen ,aber nur für Notebooks wenn ich das richtig in Erinerung hatte


 
Jep, Notebook ist auch egal, die ersten 40nm Karten werden sicher die GT300 Refresh Teile sein Ende 2010.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Sollten die nich erst im 1. Quartal 2011 kommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Sollten die nich erst im 1. Quartal 2011 kommen


 
Tja, frag einen von Nvidia.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Dummerweise habe ich meine Connections zu nV nicht mehr,vllt. liegts ja an meinen nick


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Dummerweise habe ich meine Connections zu nV nicht mehr,vllt. liegts ja an meinen nick


 
Dann schalte mal die Glaskugel an.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. August 2009)

Sry,die ist mir gestern vom Tiscvh gerollt und zersplittert


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Sry,die ist mir gestern vom Tiscvh gerollt und zersplittert


 
Meine ist kaputt, weil ich so'n billiges Netzteil dran hatte.


----------



## SCUX (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vergiss die Optik, erst mal müssen die technischen Daten stimmen, dann kann man nach dem Rest schauen.
> .


 oh nein, das geht Hand in Hand bei mir 
wobei es natürlich keinen Sinn macht auf viel Leistung zu verzichten fürs Geld nur wegen der Optik...andersrum allerdings auch...
wenn ich für 10Euro mehr eine gute Optik bekomme zahle ich es sehr gerne. Und wenn bei zwei gleichpreisigen Teile das eine "etwas" besser ist, und das andere (sichbare) etwas schöner (objektiv) ist, entscheide ich mich für die Optik mein PC steht zu 80% ausgeschaltet herum, da muss er schon was aussehen 

Beim Mainboard werde ich natürlich das ASUS von Lordac nehmen  *(wobei was genau unterscheidet das 785 gegenüber dem 790er??)*
Netzteil wird auch getauscht (siehtman ja eh nich^^

wie schauts bei der GraKa? sollte halt leise sein...meine Anfangs gepotete soll ja sehr leise Kühler haben "obwohl" sie übertaktet ist...das fand ich nett...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Was für eine GraKa schwebt dir denn so vor?


----------



## SCUX (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was für eine GraKa schwebt dir denn so vor?


eigentlich ziemlich genau *DIESE* 
wobei ich keinen Wert auf GameStarGedöns lege...soll ja irgendwo auch eine Toxic ohne SchnickSchnack geben....
aber ich denke mit so einer Karte werde ich nen Jährchen Spaß haben, bis zur ersten Preissenkung der noch nicht mal erhältlichen G300er


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Jo, die Grafikkarte lang auf jeden Fall ein Jahr.


----------



## Lordac (2. August 2009)

Hallo,



SCUX schrieb:


> Beim Mainboard werde ich natürlich das ASUS von Lordac nehmen  (wobei was genau unterscheidet das 785 gegenüber dem 790er??)


ein Board mit dem Chipsatz 790 hat die Southbridge 750 drauf, das neue Asus hat die Southbridge 710. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2009)

Der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist, das die SB750 RAID 5 kann (braucht eigentlich niemand und nutzt auch niemand, entweder nimmt man gleich richtigen Software RAID oder echten HW RAID, nicht diesen HW Assistet Software Krams), zum anderen kann die 750 ACC, bei der SB710 bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Die 50er hat also keine relevanten Vorteile gegenüber der 10er..


----------



## SCUX (2. August 2009)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein Board mit dem Chipsatz 790 hat die Southbridge 750 drauf, das neue Asus hat die Southbridge 710.
> Gruß
> Lordac


und für mich als Gelegenheitsspieler bedeutet das............

EDIT:


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die 50er hat also keine relevanten Vorteile gegenüber der 10er..


ah, ok....und Zukunftssicherheit für den üblichen Zeitraum ist also auch nicht beeinträchtigt?? (also wenn das eine nicht mehr brauchbar ist, wird es das andere gleichermaßen nicht sein...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> und für mich als Gelegenheitsspieler bedeutet das............


 
Nichts, weils unwichtig ist. 



SCUX schrieb:


> ah, ok....und Zukunftssicherheit für den üblichen Zeitraum ist also auch nicht beeinträchtigt?? (also wenn das eine nicht mehr brauchbar ist, wird es das andere gleichermaßen nicht sein...)


 
Nö, die Vorteile der SB750 sind zwar nicht von der Hand zu wischen, aber man braucht sie nicht wirklich.
Wenn du ein Board mit SB700 oder 710 kaufen willst, dann kannst du das locker machen.


----------



## SCUX (2. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, die Vorteile der SB750 sind zwar nicht von der Hand zu wischen, aber man braucht sie nicht wirklich.
> Wenn du ein Board mit SB700 oder 710 kaufen willst, dann kannst du das locker machen.


ok,
also wenn man CPUs nicht mehr für diesen Sockel brauchbar sind ist es quasi egal ob man 700,710 oder 750 hat.....
damit kann man leben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> ok,
> also wenn man CPUs nicht mehr für diesen Sockel brauchbar sind ist es quasi egal ob man 700,710 oder 750 hat.....
> damit kann man leben...


 
So sieht es aus.


----------



## SCUX (2. August 2009)

jetzt mal ne Frage an die Ästhitiker unter den Profis  (ernste Frage!!!)

habt ihr nen Tipp für Ram und Netzteil welches sich optisch sehr gut einreihen können???
quasi schwarz-blau...

als Gehäuse würde ich ja auch das Dragon II von Chieftech nehmen..da könnt ich mir die farbliche Anpassung der Innereien sparen^^


----------



## SCUX (3. August 2009)

letzten Post nicht beachten...

aktuell würde es jetzt so ausschauen:


Spoiler



be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-450W (BN071) 
77,90 € 

Zotac GTX 275 AMP! 896MB GDDR3 PCIe + Racedriver Grid 
209,90 € 

Samsung SH-S223B, SATA, retail 
33,50 € 

Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB 32MB SATA II (HD103UJ) 
65,90 € 

OCZ 4GB KIT ReaperX HPC Enhanced Bandwidth PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL6 (OCZ3RPX1333EB4GK) 
109,90 € 

Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P, 790X 
104,90 € 

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 4x 3.2GHz AM3 Boxed 
164,90 € 

Chieftec Dragon CH-07B-B schwarz 
116,29 € 

LG W2453TQ-PF, 24" TFT, DVI/VGA, schwarz 
244,00 € 

Gesamtpreis: 1127,19 €
Inkl. MwSt. + Versandkosten


 
inkl Moni, ohne Drucker....hab ich was vergessen?? kommt inkl 24" mir so vor??


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Ich würde mal ganz schnell die RAMs entsorgen, die brauchen zuviel Spannung, OCZ eben. 
Kauf dir A-Data, GeIL oder G-Skill.


----------



## SCUX (3. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ganz schnell die RAMs entsorgen, die brauchen zuviel Spannung, OCZ eben.
> Kauf dir A-Data, GeIL oder G-Skill.


 die sahen halt so cool aus 

werde auf jeden Fall versuchen Alles bei einem einzigen Shop zun bestellen, bei hoh gibt es noch diese hier, auch von OCZ aber mit weniger Spannung....
oder könntest du von hoh noch andere empfehlen...das Gehäuse hat ja kein Fenster mehr, RAMs können also auch ne andere Farbe haben...

was hat es eigentlich mit dieser Spannung auf sich???? werden die nur heißer, oder wie?? warum setzt man denn als Hersteller auf hohe Spannung?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. August 2009)

Tripple Chanel bei AMD? Merkst du was? 

Aber bei hoh gibts da noch:
Hardware Kingston 4GB Kit Value PC3-10667 CL9 DDR3-1333 - hoh.de
Hardware Corsair XMS3 KIT 4GB PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 New Design - hoh.de


----------



## SCUX (3. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Tripple Chanel bei AMD? Merkst du was?
> 
> Aber bei hoh gibts da noch:
> Hardware Kingston 4GB Kit Value PC3-10667 CL9 DDR3-1333 - hoh.de
> Hardware Corsair XMS3 KIT 4GB PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 New Design - hoh.de


 
<----- TechnikNoob 
aber da ich nicht ganz blöd bin lese ich aus deinem Post raus das AMD kein TrippleChanel unterstützt....nehm ich an 

mmh...die Corsair würden natürlich gehen.....die Kingston sind echt zu häßlich...(ich weiß in der Beziehung hab ich sie nicht mehr Alle^^ aber das geht echt nich...man sieht die zwar nicht, aber ich weiß ja das die dann drinn sind*g*)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> die sahen halt so cool aus
> 
> werde auf jeden Fall versuchen Alles bei einem einzigen Shop zun bestellen, bei hoh gibt es noch diese hier, auch von OCZ aber mit weniger Spannung....
> oder könntest du von hoh noch andere empfehlen...das Gehäuse hat ja kein Fenster mehr, RAMs können also auch ne andere Farbe haben...


 
Cool Trippel Channel. 
Kannst du kaufen, musst aber dann einen Riegel unterm Wohnzimmerschrank legen. 



SCUX schrieb:


> was hat es eigentlich mit dieser Spannung auf sich???? werden die nur heißer, oder wie?? warum setzt man denn als Hersteller auf hohe Spannung?


 
Das liegt am Speichercontroller, der bei aktuellen Sockeln in der CPU ist und nicht mehr wie noch beim Sockel 775 im Chipsatz.
Bei diesem war die Spannung nicht so entscheidend, daher gibts auch viele RAMs mit hoher Spannung, die sind halt alle für diesen Sockel gemacht.
Der JEDEC Standard sieht 1,5 Volt vor, bis 1,7 Volt ist es beim AMD vertretbar, mehr aber nicht.



SCUX schrieb:


> <----- TechnikNoob
> aber da ich nicht ganz blöd bin lese ich aus deinem Post raus das AMD kein TrippleChanel unterstützt....nehm ich an


 
So sieht es aus. 



SCUX schrieb:


> mmh...die Corsair würden natürlich gehen.....die Kingston sind echt zu häßlich...(ich weiß in der Beziehung hab ich sie nicht mehr Alle^^ aber das geht echt nich...man sieht die zwar nicht, aber ich weiß ja das die dann drinn sind*g*)


 
Jep, Optik ist echt Banane, Leistung ist wichtig.
Du kannst jedes Speicherkit bis 1,7 Volt nehmen, einfach mal gucken.
Die A-Data sind recht gut, GeIL, oder G-Skill, Kingston, Corsair und auch die OCZ AMD Edition geht.


----------



## SCUX (3. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, Optik ist echt Banane, Leistung ist wichtig..


 iss doch wie bei Frauen....stell dir vor du wachst morgens neben einer auf und denkst dir "gott sei dank ist sie schlau" 
also es muss schon passen....sonst braucht man auch keine 116Ocken fürs Gehäuse ausgeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Na ja, in den ersten Jahren sicher nicht. 
Aber mittendrin schon. 
Später aber nicht mehr, wenn du eine andere verheimlichen musst.


----------



## SCUX (4. August 2009)

wie ist das mit den 1600er RAMs, lohnt sich die Geschwindigkeit??
AM3 MAinboard mit Unterstützung kosten ja immerhin +-150€


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Nö, lohnt sich nicht.
Dazu braucht es auch ein teures Board mit OC Eigenschaften.


----------



## SCUX (4. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, lohnt sich nicht.
> Dazu braucht es auch ein teures Board mit OC Eigenschaften.


naja, "wenn" man jetzt nen Schwung mehr Leistung bekäme würde es mir auf gesammt 100.- mehr nicht ankommen...allerdings muss es dann auch echt was vernünftiges sein....für 1% oder 3FPS mehr würde ich das Geld stattdessen lieber in den Monitor stecken....
die 1.500 können aber ruhig ausgereizt werden....(wobei die inkl. Moni, Drucker und evlt nen Fuffi fürn Kumpel der mir das Ding zusammenschraubt reichen müssen^^)
also mir kommt es nicht darauf an 20.- zu sparen am System, sondern sie richtig gut anzulegen (ist nämlich viel Geld für mich)


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Steck das Geld in den Monitor und hol dir einen guten Schirm.
Was nützen dir 5fps mehr, wenn grottig aussieht, weil man einen billigen Monitor hat. 

Ich verstehe es eh nicht. Da kaufen sich einige ein High End System mit 20 GTX 285 und drei Core i7 975 und stellen sich dann einen 100€ Aldi Schirm hin.


----------



## SCUX (4. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es eh nicht. Da kaufen sich einige ein High End System mit 20 GTX 285 und drei Core i7 975 und stellen sich dann einen 100€ Aldi Schirm hin.


 das würde ich ja allein schon wegen der Optik nicht machen 
schön wäre der neue Samsung XL2370, der soll 350 kosten bei 23"...aber es gibt j auch sehr schöne+gute für +-250€


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Bei dem Budget kommst du um ein TN Panel nicht herum, achte aber auf einen guten Kontrast.


----------



## SCUX (4. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget kommst du um ein TN Panel nicht herum, achte aber auf einen guten Kontrast.


den Samsung gibt es ja auch günstiger *klick*...in der neuen Variante ist er halt mir LED Beleuchtung...ob das was bringt? bzw den erheblichen Aufpreis rechtfertigt??


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Jep, LED bringt eine Menge, gleichmäßigere Ausleuchtung. Bei den ollen Leuchtstoffröhren konnte man immer gut sehen, wo die siitzen und was die wie gut ausleuchten.


----------



## SCUX (4. August 2009)

Alternat hat den Monitor jetzt gelistet *klick*
wäre dieser für "Spieler" eher geeignet als ein optisch ähnlicher ohne LED dafür mit 24"


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Der Monitor sieht doch nicht verkehrt aus, bei dem Kontrast.


----------



## SCUX (5. August 2009)

wie schaut es Netzteilseitig eigentlich aus wegen den erscheinenden G300er/RV870er Grafikkarten??
ein großer GaKa Leistungssprung wird ja erwartet, würde dann die AMD CPU bremsen?


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> wie schaut es Netzteilseitig eigentlich aus wegen den erscheinenden G300er/RV870er Grafikkarten??
> ein großer GaKa Leistungssprung wird ja erwartet, würde dann die AMD CPU bremsen?




Wenn das weiter vorne mit dem 525W NT noch aktuell ist sollte das langen. Ob die CPU bremst kann man jetzt noch nicht 100%ig sagen. Ist auch immer Spieleabhängig in wieweit das Spiele mehr CPU oder Grafikleistung braucht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Man kann ja die überschüssige Grafikleistung für höhere Einstellungen verbraten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Das kann man immer machen, ist auch sinnvoller als Leistung liegen lassen, denn sonst hätte man sich auch was günstigeres kaufen können.


----------



## SCUX (5. August 2009)

also ist der Plan jetzt auf eine 4890/275 zu setzen und im Sommer10 (nach der ersten Preissenkung) auf ne neue GraKa zu setzen schon mal ganz gut beim restlichen System...

lohnt es, rein vom Wiederverkaufswert, auf OC zu setzen....also jetzt 30€ mehr zu zahlen das man sie besser/schneller los bekommt im 1/2 3/4 Jahr? (erfahrungsgemäß)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Nö, eine OC Karte wird nachher kaum einen Euro mehr beim Wiederverkauf rausholen, ich würde mir die günstigste 275/4890 holen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Bei den 4890ern bloß keine mit Referenzkühler kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Bei den 4890ern bloß keine mit Referenzkühler kaufen.


 
Die günstigen sind aber die mit Referenz. 
ATI soll endlich mal besser Referenzkühler bauen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Er könnte ja eine Vapor-X oder Toxic von Sapphire nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Oder eine GTX 275 von Zotac oder Gainward.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

Sind natürlich auch gut, aber ich wollte halt nicht nur einseitige Empfehlungen hier lesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Ja ist OK.
Letztendlich kann er ATI oder Nvidia nehmen, die tun sich nichts, je nach Geldbeutel.


----------



## SCUX (6. August 2009)

so ein wenig "anders" muss die Karte schon sein 
Standart ist langweilig..

da ich insgesamt schon einen "leiseren" PC haben will, achte ich natürlich darauf am meisten....aber meine auf der Vorseite ganz oben verlingte ist ja recht gut getestet worden....


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. August 2009)

Meinst du den Link bei deinem ersten Post?
Da kommt nicht wirklich was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Was willst du denn so haben?


----------



## SCUX (6. August 2009)

ups, ne Seite vorher war der Monitor....

also ich finde die GameStarEdition richtig gut....die kostet zwar 215Möhren, aber soll recht leise und schnell sein....
könnte aber gerne auf das GameStarZeugs verzichten...von Saphier die Toxic/Vapor sehen auch sehr gut aus...


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. August 2009)

Und selber einen Kühler drauf montieren geht nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Dann kauf doch die Vapor


----------



## SCUX (6. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf doch die Vapor


ja denke schon das ich unter 200.- bleiben werde...
wenn die neue Generation wirklich  noch in diesem Jahr kommen sollte, were ich beim ersten Preisrutsch (Sommer2010?) eh zuschlagen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Bis dahin reicht aber auch eine normale 4870.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. August 2009)

Ich finde das mit den "Übergangskarten" sowieso fürn A.
Bei Nvidia kann man es ja machen, weil man dann die alte (Graka) noch für PhysX verwenden kann, aber bei ATI finde ich es sinnlos.

Wenn, dann gleich eine ordentliche kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Es gibt nur eine ATI Grafik, die als Übergangskarte sinnvoll ist.... 
die Onboard.


----------



## DonBes (6. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine ATI Grafik, die als Überganskarte sinnvoll ist....
> die Onboard.


----------



## SCUX (6. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit den "Übergangskarten" sowieso fürn A..


aber wenn ich schon weiß das ich eine haben will die erst noch kommt 
die Frage ist ja in welche man investieren soll die man dann noch einigermaßen gut wiederverkaufen kann 
und da es ja nicht gleich im nächsten Monat stattfindet mit der Erscheinung der neuen Karten, möchte ich schon kein Standart haben bei meiner kommenden Karte...
(ich fahr ja auch ne Familienkutsche mit 18Zöller^^)


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. August 2009)

Ich will auch Sachen haben, die es noch nicht gibt.
Deswegen suche ich mir jetzt das Beste raus, das ich mir leisten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> aber wenn ich schon weiß das ich eine haben will die erst noch kommt


 
Du darfst nicht nach dem gehen, was kommt.
Neue Prozessoren kommen auch alle Naselang raus, aber deshalb wartet man nicht.



SCUX schrieb:


> die Frage ist ja in welche man investieren soll die man dann noch einigermaßen gut wiederverkaufen kann


 
Damit fällst du immer auf die Nase. Sobald neue Karten raus sind, fallen die Gebrauchtpreise der alten in den Keller, ist normal.
Kauf eine, mit der du gut spielen kannst und dann schlägst du zu, wenns entweder die Refresh gibt oder die günstiger geworden sind.



SCUX schrieb:


> und da es ja nicht gleich im nächsten Monat stattfindet mit der Erscheinung der neuen Karten, möchte ich schon kein Standart haben bei meiner kommenden Karte...
> (ich fahr ja auch ne Familienkutsche mit 18Zöller^^)


 
Kauf dir eine gute 4890. 

Ich fahre mein eigenes Auto, wo meine Frau bleibt, ist ihr Problem.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. August 2009)

Nimm eine HD4890 Toxic, die reicht.
DX11 zahlt sich eh nicht aus.


----------



## DonBes (6. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich will auch Sachen haben, die es noch nicht gibt.
> Deswegen suche ich mir jetzt das Beste raus, das ich mir leisten kann.



Zumal die neuen Grakas dann wieder so übertrieben Teuer sein werden Ich denke bis die Spieleentwickler und der Rest hinterhergekommen sind so dass man von den neuen Grakas was hat und bis die dann Bezahlbar werden,gehen noch 1-2 jährchen ins Land und bis dahin kann man sich eine 275,285 oder 4890 zulegen,da hat man wenigstens jetzt und die nächste Zeit was ordentliches


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Da stimme ich dir zu. Wenn man jetzt eine GTX260/ATI 4870 oder besser hat, braucht man nächstes Jahr nicht zu tauschen.
Es kommen eh nur DX9 Spiele raus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. August 2009)

Es kommen schon DX11 Spiele raus, aber mehr als dass DX11 auf der Packung steht, wird man nicht wirklich sehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es kommen schon DX11 Spiele raus, aber mehr als dass DX11 auf der Packung steht, wird man nicht wirklich sehen.


 
Tja, aber ich will einen Unterschied sehen und nicht den Spruch hören, dass damit die "Performance" steigt.
Wenn ich Performance haben will, installiere ich das Spiel auf XP.


----------



## SCUX (6. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich will auch Sachen haben, die es noch nicht gibt.





Fadi schrieb:


> Deswegen suche ich mir jetzt das Beste raus, das ich mir leisten kann.






quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht nach dem gehen, was kommt.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Neue Prozessoren kommen auch alle Naselang raus, aber deshalb wartet man nicht.




ja klar, dessen bin ich mir voll bewusst,
wer aufs Beste wartet kommt nie zum Zug 

A_Bär, wenn das neue grad direkt vor der Haustür steht, ist das so eine Sache....
CPU ist relativ klar, der Nachfolger wird nicht der Reißer und man provitiert jetzt von der Preissenken des alten Topmodels 

aber GraKa würde schon weh tun, zu mal der Sprung wohl relativ deutlich wieder nach vorne geht wie man so hört....ähnlich wie beim 7er<--->8er Geforce....

aber ich werds wohl machen mit der 4890/275 ... das ist wohl die beste Lösung


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. August 2009)

Du könntest dir aber auch eine GTX260 kaufen und die später mal für PhysX verwenden, dann hast du Leistung satt.

Die 260er reicht zum Zocken.


----------



## SCUX (6. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Du könntest dir aber auch eine GTX260 kaufen und die später mal für PhysX verwenden, dann hast du Leistung satt.
> 
> Die 260er reicht zum Zocken.


 
öhm, das ist doch garnicht mal so eine schlechte Idee....auf was muss ich da beim Mainboard achten??


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. August 2009)

das es sli fähig ist und 2 16fach pci-e steckplätze hat die aber auch voll angeschlossen sind (manche sind nur mit 8fach engebunden)


----------



## SCUX (6. August 2009)

beim Thema PhysX kommt es ja nur auf "geforce" an und nicht auf spezielle Modelle,oder?
hab nämlich grad die hier entdeckt *klick*


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> das es sli fähig ist und 2 16fach pci-e steckplätze hat die aber auch voll angeschlossen sind (manche sind nur mit 8fach engebunden)


 
Nö, für Physx muss man kein SLI fähiges Board haben. 
Die Sparkle ist OK.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> öhm, das ist doch garnicht mal so eine schlechte Idee.


Das nennt man Glückstreffer.

Wieso jetzt eine GTX275?
Ein bisschen fett für PhysX.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Na ja, immer noch sinnvoller als zwei GTX 295 auf einen 790GX Mainboard.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

Jaja und dann PhysiX auf einem Lane.


----------



## SCUX (7. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt eine GTX275?
> Ein bisschen fett für PhysX.


na das halbe Jahr will ich ja Spaß haben 

übrigens schauen wir uns am Samstag eine Wohnung an....wenn die meiner Freundin zusagt wirds eng mit dem neuen PC....Maklergebühren tuen echt weh heutzutage


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

Dann wahrscheinlich doch die GTX260.


----------



## SCUX (7. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dann wahrscheinlich doch die GTX260.


  
Makler wollen bei uns 2Kaltmieten+19% da geht mehr drauf als der Rechner kostet

hab mal nen Wunschzettel bei Alternate gemacht..einiges ist noch nicht lieferbar, aber so ungefähr soll es ausschauen...Festplatte wird wohl noch geändert (und JA, das Mainboard ist völlig überzogen^^)


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

Schon mal bei anderen Händlern geschaut?
Alternate ist meistens teurer.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. August 2009)

Joar guck mal bei hoh.de oder Hardwareversand.de ....

greetz


----------



## SCUX (7. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Schon mal bei anderen Händlern geschaut?


 ja, ich finde hoh.de sehr gut....
und werde zusätzlich mir ein Angebot von einem naheliegenden Händler einholen mit meinem Wunschzettel....
will versuchen Alles bei einem einzigen Shop zu bestellen...ist mir bequemer zwecks Garantiefall etc...


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

Kommt ja auch beim Versand günstiger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Und auch wegen der Versandkosten.


----------



## SCUX (7. August 2009)

also bei der Auswahl von hoh.de käme ich dahin:


Spoiler



Samsung SyncMaster T240HD, 24" TFT, rose black 
292,00 €
Corsair Netzteil 520W ATX (CMPSU-520HXEU) 
84,90 € 
LG Electronics GH22LS50 SATA schwarz bulk Light Scribe 
34,90 € 
Samsung SpinPoint F1 750GB 32MB SATAII (HD753LJ) 
56,90 € 
Palit GTX 275 896MB GDDR3 PCIe 
176,90 €
OCZ 4096MB KIT PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 Platinum XTC CL7 
79,90 € 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 4x 3.2GHz AM3 Boxed 
164,90 € 
MSI 790FX-GD70, 790FX (7577-010R) 
146,90 € 
Chieftec Dragon CH-07B-B schwarz 
116,29 €


*Gesamtpreis: 1153,59* €  wird das immer günstiger, oder hab ich was voll vergessen???
Checklist;
- *Mainboard *ist zu gut für mich^^ 
- die 1600er *RAM *bringen noch keinen großen Vorteil und haben eine hohe Spannung 
- den LED *Monitor* haben sie nicht im Programm, aber der T240HD taugt auch was fürs Schlafzimmer zu Fernehen 
- *Gehäuse* steht fest!! 
- *CPU* steht fest!! 
- *Netzteil *wurde recht gut getestet in der aktuellen PCGH 
- *Festplatte* ist P/L ok 
- *Brenner* tut sich nix gegenüber dem Samsung 
- *GraKa* tut ihr Bestes bis Mitte Sommer zum Wechsel 
Drucker kommt noch ein Canon mit WLan...

_*joar, erhebt jemand Einspruch?*_
wenn nicht dann hofft mal das dass mit der Wohnungssuche morgen nichts wird


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

Ja ich erhebe Einspruch.
Zum einen haben die F1 Platten manchmal etwas arge Probleme und zu anderen sind die schon wieder uralt. Wenn schon Samsung dann ne F2 oder F3 oder eine andere marke. Ebenso würde ich mir ne Platte kaufen die mindestens 320er oder besser 500er Platter hat. 

Den RAM steck am besten gleich in den Müll, das ist der allerletzte Schrott.
Das board, naja brauchst du so nen aufgeblasenes Board wirklich oder ists nur fürs Ego?


----------



## SCUX (7. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja ich erhebe Einspruch.
> Zum einen haben die F1 Platten manchmal etwas arge Probleme und zu anderen sind die schon wieder uralt. Wenn schon Samsung dann ne F2 oder F3 oder eine andere marke. Ebenso würde ich mir ne Platte kaufen die mindestens 320er oder besser 500er Platter hat.


 dann such mir doch mal bitte hier von eine aus, danke



> Den RAM steck am besten gleich in den Müll, das ist der allerletzte Schrott.


und hier bitte auch, danke
bei den Rams hat hoh.de leider nur größere Auswahl mit den 3er Sets



> Das board, naja brauchst du so nen aufgeblasenes Board wirklich oder ists nur fürs Ego?


 nennen wir es *fragwürdige Investition in die Zukunft* 

Festplatte und Rams wurden bei meinen Kombis schon öfter bemängelt (nicht das jemand denke ich höre nicht zu),
nur will ich halt weitgehends Alles bei einem Shop bestellen.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

Für was muss es 1600er RAM sein?
Da musst du dir bei hoh halt nen Tripple Chanel Kit kaufen und einen Riegel wegschmeißen und hoffen das es läuft.

Bei der HDD kannst du die hier nehmen: Hardware Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB SATAII 16MB - hoh.de
Oder die Seagate 7200.12 mit 500 GB.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Vergiss die 1600er Riegel, das merkst du nicht.
Kauf normalen DDR3 1333er und fertig ist.
Die F3 kommt blad raus, du kannst auch eine Seagate nehmen, die tun sich da alle nichts.


----------



## SCUX (7. August 2009)

ok, mit dem Ram habt ihr mich überzeugt!!
Festplatte (und genrell) werde ich mich wohl dann nochmal am Tag vor der Bestellung melden....

noch eine Frage habe ich aber,
die Netzteile unterscheiden sich ja doch schon sehr von der Anzahl der Stecker....
wenn man sich zumindest die Möglichkeit von SLI/CF/PhysX offen lassen will,
was sind die Grundvorraussetzungen an das Netzteil?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

Ein gutes 600-650 Watt NT mit mindestens 3x PEG Steckern, sonst muss man zu viel mit Adaptern arbeiten. 
Je nachdem wie viel Karten man reinstecken will, braucht man auch nen größeres NT und mehr Anschlüsse.


----------



## SCUX (7. August 2009)

unter Hardwareversand (iss ja Atelco wie ich das so deuten kann^^) komme ich auf genau 1.500.- mit Allem was ich brauche...


Spoiler



*Artikel-Nr.* *Artikel* *Verfügbarkeit* *Versandpreis* 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 163,91 €
MSI 790FX-GD70, Sockel AM3, ATX, PCIe 143,28 €
4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum CL7 62,85 € 
NZXT Lexa Blackline Blue, ATX, ohne Netzteil 85,41 €  
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 8,21 €  
Corsair TX850W 850 Watt 110,93 €  
Sparkle GTX275Plus 896MB, PCI-Express 213,04 €  
Samsung HD103UJ 1TB 32MB SATA II 66,14 € 
LG GH22NS Retail schwarz SATA 31,84 € 
Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED, 23", 1920x1080 324,98 € 
Edifier, 2.1 Sound System, E3350 blau 53,55 €  
Canon PIXMA MX330, inkl. Faxfunktion, ADF 123,49 €  
USB 2.0 Kabel 5m DB-230380 USB-A/USB-B Stecker/Stecker 2,44 €  
MS Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit (inkl. Windows 7 Upgrade) SB- Version 89,87 €  
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20,00 € 
*Summe:* *1.499,94 €* 


nur mein geheiligtes Gehäuse haben die nicht
Festplatten hab ich jetzt keine neueren gesehn..


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Die F2 Serie von Samsung ist eher für den Datenspeicher gedacht, die neue F3 kommt erst noch.
Kauf das Gehäuse doch bei Caseking.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. August 2009)

ram hatt eine zu hohe spannung außerdem kauft man ocz nicht nimm den
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9

beim mainboard wär das genauso gut aber billiger
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P, ATX, Sockel AM3

graka ist zu teuer nehm die
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Palit Geforce GTX275, 896MB, PCI-Express
oder gleich die da hast wenigstens mehr vram
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club3D GTX275 1792MB

warum so ein netzteil willst du tripple sli fahren???
das hier reicht auch
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar CM 550Watt


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ram hatt eine zu hohe spannung außerdem kauft man ocz nicht nimm den
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9


die hatte ich auch vorher drinn^^ CHECK



> beim mainboard wär das genauso gut aber billiger
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P, ATX, Sockel AM3


die paar € investiere ich halt in die Optik  ist ein Tick von mir...fürs Geld ge ich 1x weniger zum McDonalds^^



> oder gleich die da hast wenigstens mehr vram
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club3D GTX275 1792MB


CHECK, oder die Vapor von ATI...wenn ich die verkaufe statt PhysXzu nutzen!



> warum so ein netzteil willst du tripple sli fahren???
> das hier reicht auch
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar CM 550Watt


bei einem 520er hat mir der Konfigurator die Grafikkarten nur bis zur 260gtx angezeigt....
hauptsache das ist leise! CHECK

gut dann stehts ja soweit!
jetzt Kohle sammeln..fehlt noch 1/3...

danke für die Hilfe, ich melde mich am Tag der Bestellung!

[over&out]



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die F2 Serie von Samsung ist eher für den Datenspeicher gedacht, die neue F3 kommt erst noch.
> Kauf das Gehäuse doch bei Caseking.


F3! CHECK

ich lass das Alles da zusammenbauen....ohne Gehäuse wir das schwierig^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Was ein Konfigurator bei Netzteil anzeigt, kann man sowieso getrost vergessen. Ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht dicke.
Die gehen immer vom absolut billigsten aus, und ein 1000 Watt LC Power ist dann so die Grenze.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. August 2009)

vergess den drecks configurator und hau die teile selber in den warenkorb


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

oki, wie ich heute morgen erfahren habe werde ich meinen Laptop und Monitor los.

jetzt geht es in die Endrunde, hab mir auch mal die anderen Threads so durchgelesen und kam jetzt soweit:

*Gehäuse* NZXT Tempest, ATX, ohne Netzteil *87,26* ist das gut? muss in blau gehalten sein und mit Fenster sein
*Netzteil* Corsair HX520W *79.98* sollte reichen und wurde gut getestet
*CPU* AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 *163,91*
*CPU Lüfter* Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner *30,50* passt doch , oder?
*Paste* Alpenföhn Schneekanone Wärmeleitpaste *3.-* hab einfach die Teuerste genommen^^
*Mainboard* MSI 790FX-GD70, Sockel AM3, ATX, PCIe *143,28* (für mein Ego^^)
*Arbeitsspeicher* 2x 4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9 á 75,50 = *151.-*
*Grafikkarte* Sparkle GTX275 896MB, PCI-Express *181,61* (passt optisch besser als die etwas günstigere^^)
*Brenner* Samsung SH-223L Lightscribe Retail *32,67* ist ja Standart neben dem LG
*Festplatte* WD Cavier Black 1TB, WD1001FALS 81,06
*Cardreader* Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz *8,21* wird ja gern mal vergessen
*Windows* Vista<--->7 *89,87* Standart
*Drucker* Canon PIXMA iP4600 *86,60* P/L ganz gut 
*Monitor* Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED, 23" *324,98* etwas teuer, aber den finde ich super
Zusammenbasteln 20.-
*1460,14 + Versand*.....
　
　
machen die das mit dem Zusammenbauen ordentlich bei Hardwareversand???

Mit dem Gehäuse bin ich mir sehr unsicher...aber die haben irgendwie da nicht so schöne...


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Das Gehäuse geht schon in Ordnung.

Wärmeleitpaste wäre beim Clockner schon dabei.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Noch mal zur HDD.
Wieso setzt du dich immer auf die alten mülligen Platten fest? 
1.) Hat die Platte noch 3 250er Platter und..
2.) Ist die F1 Serie eh nicht so toll, gibt wohl ne ordentliche Serienstreuung.

Da würde ich mir lieber gleich ne ordentliche Platte holen und nicht später ne neue kaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Nimm gleich eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.12.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. August 2009)

nimm diese festplatte
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Cavier Black 1TB, WD1001FALS


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

edit_ erledigt   editiere es um


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

und wie ist das mit dem Zusammenbau?
machen die das ordentlich mit Kabel sauber verlegen etc?


SCUX-SYSTEM letzter Stand 


Spoiler



*Gehäuse* NZXT Tempest, ATX, ohne Netzteil *87,26* ist das gut? muss in blau gehalten sein und mit Fenster sein
*Netzteil* Corsair HX520W *79.98* sollte reichen und wurde gut getestet
*CPU* AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 *163,91*
*CPU Lüfter* Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner *30,50* passt doch , oder?
*Mainboard* MSI 790FX-GD70, Sockel AM3, ATX, PCIe *143,28* (für mein Ego^^)
*Arbeitsspeicher* 2x 4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9 á 75,50 = *151.-*
*Grafikkarte* Sparkle GTX275 896MB, PCI-Express *181,61* (passt optisch besser als die etwas günstigere^^)
*Brenner* Samsung SH-223L Lightscribe Retail *32,67* ist ja Standart neben dem LG
*Festplatte* WD Cavier Black 1TB, WD1001FALS 81,06
*Cardreader* Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz *8,21* wird ja gern mal vergessen
*Windows* Vista<--->7 *89,87* Standart
*Drucker* Canon PIXMA iP4600 *86,60* P/L ganz gut 
*Monitor* Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED, 23" *324,98* etwas teuer, aber den finde ich super
Zusammenbasteln 20.-


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Wieso kaufst du dir extra eine Wärmeleitpaste, wenn du ihn eh zusammen bauen lässt?


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Naja ob die das sauber verlegen, je nachdem wie die Zeit haben. 
Allerdings musst du den CPU Kühler evtl. selber einbauen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Da kann man das ganze aber gleich selber zusammen bauen.


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir extra eine Wärmeleitpaste, wenn du ihn eh zusammen bauen lässt?


ist schon geändert^^
joar, das mit dem Zusammenbauen könnte ich auch hier machen lassen...

SCUX-SYSTEM letzter Stand 


Spoiler



*Gehäuse* NZXT Tempest, ATX, ohne Netzteil *87,26* ist das gut? muss in blau gehalten sein und mit Fenster sein
*Netzteil* Corsair HX520W *79.98* sollte reichen und wurde gut getestet
*CPU* AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 *163,91*
*CPU Lüfter* Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner *30,50* passt doch , oder?
*Mainboard* MSI 790FX-GD70, Sockel AM3, ATX, PCIe *143,28* (für mein Ego^^)
*Arbeitsspeicher* 2x 4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9 á 75,50 = *151.-*
*Grafikkarte* Sparkle GTX275 896MB, PCI-Express *181,61* (passt optisch besser als die etwas günstigere^^)
*Brenner* Samsung SH-223L Lightscribe Retail *32,67* ist ja Standart neben dem LG
*Festplatte* WD Cavier Black 1TB, WD1001FALS 81,06
*Cardreader* Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz *8,21* wird ja gern mal vergessen
*Windows* Vista<--->7 *89,87* Standart
*Drucker* Canon PIXMA iP4600 *86,60* P/L ganz gut 
*Monitor* Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED, 23" *324,98* etwas teuer, aber den finde ich super
Zusammenbasteln 20.-


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Frag aber nach, ob die den CPU-Kühler mit einbauen, sonst kannst du alles gleich selber machen.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Joah passt doch. 
Bis auf das, dass ich das Board übertrieben finde

Aber wie gesagt -> CPU Kühler evtl selber einbauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Das ist ein großer Tower Kühler, den bauen die garantiert nicht ein und verschicken es dann.
Das wirst du selbst machen müssen, und weil man dafür das Board ausbauen muss, kannst du den Zusammenbau gleich selbst machen.
Das gesparte Geld kannst du in einer bessere Festplatte investieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Das hab ich ja vorhin gemeint, aber es will ja keiner auf mich hören.


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gesparte Geld kannst du in einer bessere Festplatte investieren.


naja das Geld muss ich ja dann hier jemadn geben der mir das macht 
steht denn so ein Board *KLICK* dem von mir gewählten in irgendetwas nach abgesehen von OC Möglichkeiten???
wenn ich selbst einbaue kann ich ja auch wonaders bestellen...die haben nämlich mein Gehäuse was ich will^^ bei hoh.de auch....

EDIT: und diese *KLICK* Rams....wie sind die


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. August 2009)

dann bestell doch bei hoh und baus selber zusammen

das gigabyte steht dem msi sicher im nix nach was oc angeht der unterschied ist das bei cf der 2te pcie platz nur mit 8lines angesprochen wird

der ram ist auch ok

wenn du kein crossfire fahren willst kauf dir gleich das 770t-ud3p das ist günstig und eignet sich auch hervorragend zum übertakten


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Selber zusammen bauen ist wirklich einfach.
Da kannst du eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Nö, man kann nur die CPU falsch reinsetzen, den Kühler nicht korrekt montieren, oder das Netzteil falsch anschließen, die Kabel falsch anschließen, das Board falsch eimbauen und einen Kurzschluss verursachen, und durch elektrostatische Aufladung die Hardware schon vorher kaputt machen.   

Aber im Grunde ist es easy.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Naja, bis auf die elektrostatische Aufladung funktioniert alles nur mit Gewalt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Naja, bis auf die elektrostatische Aufladung funktioniert alles nur mit Gewalt.


 
Gewalt ist für vieles ein gutes Mittel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Nur schreckt es ihn vielleicht ab, wenn er deinen Post liest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Dann fragt er sicher noch mal nach, ob wer gestern zu breit war und sich das noch auswirkt.


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nur schreckt es ihn vielleicht ab, wenn er deinen Post liest.


ich hab 3Weiber zuhause...ich bin Gewalt gewöhnt^^ (nein, ich bin eigentlich recht friedfertig, und wers nicht glaubt der fängtse^^)

also ich hätte eigentlich nur schieß vor dem Netzteil bzw das anschließen....
mit "reinstecken" habe ich Erfahrung


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> mit "reinstecken" habe ich Erfahrung


Glaub ich dir, bei 3 Weibern.

Da kannst du nichts falsch anstecken, weil es nicht geht.
Da kann man höchstens was vergessen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Es soll Leute geben, die einen PCIe Stromstecker in den 8Pin Stromanschluss am Mainbaord gesteckt haben. 
Der Lichtblitz muss super ausgesehen haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Naja, solche Kleinigkeiten stören doch nicht.

Ok, man kann was falsch machen, aber nur schwer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Wenn man sich zuvor hier im Forum informiert, ist es eine Kleingkeit für einen unerfahrenen User den ersten PC unter Eigenregie zusammenzubauen.


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir, bei 3 Weibern.


wobei ich bei denen nur in einer steckte*rofl*die anderen kamen dann genau da raus 

also
LADYS und HARDWAREFREAKS
hier kommt die Auswahl:

Als Gehäuse habe ich das *Chieftec Dragon CH-07B-B für 117.-* gewählt. Für die Stromversorgung sorgt das in der letzt PCGH Ausgabe gelobte *Corsair Netzteil 520W ATX für 85.-*. Als Untergrund der inneren Hardware bin ich von meinen (wohl nie in Anspruch genommenen) HighEnd Ansprüchen abgekommen und beim hier schon empfohlenen*ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO, 785G für smarte 77.-* gelandet. Bestückt mit einer Gamersoliden CPU *AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE für 165.-*, und einem leiseren Kühler *Alpenföhn Groß Clockner für 33.-* , das ganze wird unterstützt von einem Doppelkauf der*Corsair XMS3 KIT 4GB PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 New Design für je 65.-*. Als Grafikkarte wählte ich die *Zotac GTX 275 AMP!**.* Da ich wohl erst ab der ersten Preissenkung zur nächsten G300 greifen werde, und bis dahin scho noch etwas Spaß haben möchte. Der solide Brenner*LG Electronics GH22LS50 für 35.-* zählt neben den Samsung eh zum Standart. Nicht ganz einfach war die Wahl der Festplatte, geworden ist es die*Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB für 79.-*
soviel zum Rechner...
weiter wählte ich jetzt doch den*Samsung CLP-315 für 160.-* als Farblaserdrucker der meinen geringen Ansprüchen genügen sollte.

Beim Monitor schwankte ich zwischen Samsungs 23" mit LED nterstützung und dem auch im Schlafzimmer als TVGerät nutzbare 24" *Samsung SyncMaster T240HD für 292.-* der es dann auch sein soll.

Als Btriebssystem kommt*Vista mit Upgrade zum 7er*, mit dem ich die 8GB in der 64bitVersion ja nutzen kann, oder?

noch wasvergessen? oder was daneben??


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Nimm bitte einen anderen CPU-Kühler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Jep, sehr stimmige Zusammenstellung und gute Wahl beim Monitor.
Die 8GB RAM kannst du unter 64bit voll nutzen.


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nimm bitte einen anderen CPU-Kühler.


 welchen bei hoh.de?
sollte leise sein...da ich érst mal nicht weiter takten will würde ja sonst auch der Standart reichen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Es gibt 126 Kühler bei HOH. 
Nimm diesen hier KLICK


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt 126 Kühler bei HOH.
> Nimm diesen hier KLICK


steht jetzt nur Am2 dabei...wird aber auch bei AM3 funzen, geh ich mal davon aus...
werde es editieren...
danke


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Ja, das funktioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

AM2, AM2+ und AM3 benutzen die gleichen Retentions Kits, deshalb passen auch die Kühler.


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

so, und da die Wohnungsbesichtigung nichts war, bin ich guter Dinge was die baldige Bestellung angeht...

vieleicht kann ja noch jemand hierzu was sagen;
ich habe einen Toshiba Satego X200O Notebook (17"/T7300/8700mGT/2GB/2x120GB) und ein Samsung Syncmaster BW831 19"Wide mit denen ich im Moment zocke...
habe jetzt ein Angebot von 500€ bekommen....
bei Ebay find ich jetzt keine guten Vergleiche....was meint ihr??



_SCUX-Wunsch-PC_


Spoiler



Als Gehäuse habe ich das *Chieftec Dragon CH-07B-B für 117.-* gewählt. Für die Stromversorgung sorgt das in der letzt PCGH Ausgabe gelobte *Corsair Netzteil 520W ATX für 85.-*. Als Untergrund der inneren Hardware bin ich von meinen (wohl nie in Anspruch genommenen) HighEnd Ansprüchen abgekommen und beim hier schon empfohlenen*ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO, 785G für smarte 77.-* gelandet. Bestückt mit einer Gamersoliden CPU *AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE für 165.-*, und einem leiseren Kühler *Alpenföhn Groß Clockner für 33.-* , das ganze wird unterstützt von einem Doppelkauf der*Corsair XMS3 KIT 4GB PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 New Design für je 65.-*. Als Grafikkarte wählte ich die *Zotac GTX 275 AMP!**für 210.-.* Da ich wohl erst ab der ersten Preissenkung zur nächsten G300 greifen werde, und bis dahin scho noch etwas Spaß haben möchte. Der solide Brenner*LG Electronics GH22LS50 für 35.-* zählt neben den Samsung eh zum Standart. Nicht ganz einfach war die Wahl der Festplatte, geworden ist es die*Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB für 79.-*
soviel zum Rechner...
weiter wählte ich jetzt doch den*Samsung CLP-315 für 160.-* als Farblaserdrucker der meinen geringen Ansprüchen genügen sollte.

Beim Monitor schwankte ich zwischen Samsungs 23" mit LED nterstützung und dem auch im Schlafzimmer als TVGerät nutzbare 24" *Samsung SyncMaster T240HD für 292.-* der es dann auch sein soll.

Als Btriebssystem kommt*Vista mit Upgrade zum 7er*, mit dem ich die 8GB in der 64bitVersion ja nutzen kann, oder?


----------



## SCUX (9. August 2009)

ich habe jetzt im Netz Tests gelesen über das "kleine" neue Asus Evo,
da kommt es eher nicht so gut weg...das verbraucht ja mehr Strom als die HighEndBoards 
bei dem einen wurde geschrieben das die interne Grafikeinheit eher für Probleme sorgen kann im Spielbetrieb.....?
spricht denn ausser dem Preis etwas gegen das ASUS oder MSI HighEndMainboard?


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. August 2009)

Hardware Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 Sockel AM3 - hoh.de


----------



## SCUX (9. August 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hardware Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 Sockel AM3 - hoh.de


 und gegenüber dem EVO hat es welche Vorteìle?


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. August 2009)

keine onboard graka zum ocen sehr gut geeignet funzt ohne probs


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> und gegenüber dem EVO hat es welche Vorteìle?


 
Im Prinzip keinen, aber du hast eben keine Onboard.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Obwohl die Onboard manchmal praktisch sein kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Obwohl die Onboard manchmal praktisch sein kann.


 
Wozu, damit die Chipsatzgrafik von ATI sich mit dem Treiber von Nvidia beißt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Wenn mal die Graka defekt ist, findet man es so recht einfach raus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Tja, und wie ins Bios kommen und die Onboard wieder aktivieren?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. August 2009)

Kommt man da nicht mehr rein?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

BIOS Reset machen, außerdem erkennt das BIOS das selber ob ne GraKa drinsteckt oder nicht, sofern man nicht was umstellt.
Zumindest ists bei Gigabyte so


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> BIOS Reset machen, außerdem erkennt das BIOS das selber ob ne GraKa drinsteckt oder nicht, sofern man nicht was umstellt.
> Zumindest ists bei Gigabyte so


 
Tja, wenn du die Onboard abschaltest....


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Wieso sollte man auch, macht das Board eh automatisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man auch, macht das Board eh automatisch


 
Hmm, ich kenne Leute, die mit Zangen an Boards rumziehen....


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Dann haben die echte Probleme.


----------



## SCUX (9. August 2009)

ist von diesen Netzteil abzuraten??
hat zwar etwas viel Watt, aber die blaue Beleuchtung wäre gut für das LianLiGehäuse mit Fenster


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. August 2009)

ja lass die finger davon gute netzteile haben kein blingbling drinnen


----------



## SCUX (9. August 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ja lass die finger davon gute netzteile haben kein blingbling drinnen


ja ok,
in blau/schwarz gäbe es auch noch ein wohl recht gutes...aber das wird zu teuer...
dann wirds wohl doch das Dragon II ohne Fenster  (das hin un her geht mir selbst schon auf die Senkel^^ im Laufe der kommenden Woche entscheidet sich das mit dem Restgeld welches mir noch fehlt...dann ist feddisch)


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

wie kommt es denn das ein RAM mit 1,9Volt von PCGH empfohlen wird, bzw berichtet wird das es die beste Leistung bringt? *klick*cozDDR3
ich dachte Rams mit hohen Spannungen sind nicht so empfehlenswert


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

Es ist die PCGH... 
Das bezieht sich wohl eher auf P/L


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

ach so

also doch lieber bei sowas bleiben
bzw noch günstigere...


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

Jep der ist gut, auch wenn er bei Alternate ***** teuer ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> wie kommt es denn das ein RAM mit 1,9Volt von PCGH empfohlen wird, bzw berichtet wird das es die beste Leistung bringt? *klick*cozDDR3
> ich dachte Rams mit hohen Spannungen sind nicht so empfehlenswert


 
Tja, PCGH schaut eben häufig durch die Intel Brille auf die Produkte.


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

ok, auch wenn es nervt^^ (iss ja nur noch diese Woche)

da ich jetzt ein Gehäuse mit "Fenster" rausgesucht habe, und ich einen...öh sagen wir mal TICK habe was die Optik um mich rum so angeht..

brauche ich ein überwiegend "schickes" Mainboard...in dem Fall wohl blau (bin im Moment auf dem Rot Tripp, und schwenke um zu dezent schwarz/blau).

ich habe hier einmal das Asus Evo *klick* welches Optisch sehr schön ist, und einmal das MSI *klick*.

Das MSI kostet halt ne Stange mehr und bietet Möglichkeiten die ich eigentlich garnicht brauche...das Evo hat Onboardgrafik welche wohl eher hinderlich sein kann, und ist zudem nicht so hochwertig gebaut wie das MSI....

kann ich als Gelegenheitsspieler ohne Probleme zu dem ASUS Evo greifen, oder muss ich da erst tausend Dinge umstellen bevor es anständig läuft?

Zukunftssicherheit bieten ja beide gleich viel..oder wenig^^

mir kommt es jetzt überhaupt nicht auf 20€ mehr an wenn die Optik mit der Leistung stimmt...aber 60-80€ mehr für nix, das tut schon etwas weh...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> ich habe hier einmal das Asus Evo *klick* welches Optisch sehr schön ist, und einmal das MSI *klick*.


 
Das ist super, du gibts einen Link, auf dem man kein Board sehen kann, klasse.  



SCUX schrieb:


> Das MSI kostet halt ne Stange mehr und bietet Möglichkeiten die ich eigentlich garnicht brauche...das Evo hat Onboardgrafik welche wohl eher hinderlich sein kann, und ist zudem nicht so hochwertig gebaut wie das MSI....


 
Wo ist denn das Asus nicht hochwertig verbaut? 
In der Beziehung tun sich die Boards nichts, Asus baut sehr gute Boards, egal in welchem Preisgereich.
Die Onboardgrafik benutzt du ja auch nicht, wenn du dir eine andere einbaust, aber du hast sie, falls deine mal kaputt gehen sollte und du auf Ersatz wartest oder du dir eine neue kaufen willst, aber erst die andere verkaufen musst.



SCUX schrieb:


> kann ich als Gelegenheitsspieler ohne Probleme zu dem ASUS Evo greifen, oder muss ich da erst tausend Dinge umstellen bevor es anständig läuft?
> 
> Zukunftssicherheit bieten ja beide gleich viel..oder wenig^^
> 
> mir kommt es jetzt überhaupt nicht auf 20€ mehr an wenn die Optik mit der Leistung stimmt...aber 60-80€ mehr für nix, das tut schon etwas weh...


 
Klar kannst du zum Asus greifen, wieso nicht?
Umstellen muss man nichts, was soll man auch umstellen?
Von Intel Betrieb auf AMD umstellen? 

Das MSI ist zu teuer für dein Vorhaben, das Asus reicht und bietet einen neuen Chipsatz.


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Umstellen muss man nichts, was soll man auch umstellen?
> Von Intel Betrieb auf AMD umstellen?
> .


ich meinte eher was in richtig Onbaordgrafik an/aus/um/ein-stellen 


> Wo ist denn das Asus nicht hochwertig verbaut?


habisch gelese^^
ich schau grad nochmal wo das war...


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Asus baut sehr gute Boards, egal in welchem Preisgereich.



*hust*
Den Satz solltest du noch mal überdenken *hust*


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> ich meinte eher was in richtig Onbaordgrafik an/aus/um/ein-stellen


 
Nö, brauchst du nicht, macht das Bios automatisch.
Wenn du eine Grafikkarte einbaust, wird die Onboard automatisch abgeschaltet.



ghostadmin schrieb:


> *hust*
> Den Satz solltest du noch mal überdenken *hust*


 
Nö, brauche ich nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

Dann will ich mal sehen wie du mit nem 30€ ASUS Board zurecht kommst das jede Woche ne neue Krankheit bekommt.....


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

DA, geht schon los^^

allerdings ist kommt es mir nicht darauf an wie es bei den ganz billigen Teilen ist....sondern bei denen beiden 
die 70€ kann ich prima in die GraKa investieren und in eine solideres Netzteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal sehen wie du mit nem 30€ ASUS Board zurecht kommst das jede Woche ne neue Krankheit bekommt.....


 
Es gibt keine 30€ Asus Boards.
Wenn du ein 30€ Asus Board haben willst, musst du bei Asrock gucken. 



SCUX schrieb:


> DA, geht schon los^^
> 
> allerdings ist kommt es mir nicht darauf an wie es bei den ganz billigen Teilen ist....sondern bei denen beiden
> die 70€ kann ich prima in die GraKa investieren und in eine solideres Netzteil


 
Das Asus ist sehr gut und für 70€ bekommst du ein super Board.


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

Dann halt 40€...
Auf jeden Fall das billigste vom Billigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann halt 40€...
> Auf jeden Fall das billigste vom Billigen.


 
Selbst das ist immer noch besser als ein 70€ Gigabreit, schon wegen des Bios.


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

Nein.
Meine Gigabytes sind wenigstens in der Lage SATA Laufwerke zu erkennen und wichtiger, damit zu booten und zu arbeiten. 
Das hat man von dem tollen ASUS Schrott Brett nicht behaupten können. 

btw:
Wieso empfiehlste immer Gigabyte Boards wenn du sie so ******* findest? hmm?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Weil du sonst ständig meckerst.


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2009)

Nein wieso sollte ich...?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein.
> Meine Gigabytes sind wenigstens in der Lage SATA Laufwerke zu erkennen und wichtiger, damit zu booten und zu arbeiten.
> Das hat man von dem tollen ASUS Schrott Brett nicht behaupten können.


 
Hmm, das kenne ich aber anders von Gigabyte...  
Das letzte, das ich in den Fingern hatte, bootet gerade mal von einem IDE Laufwerk, sonst passierte nichts. 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> btw:
> Wieso empfiehlste immer Gigabyte Boards wenn du sie so ******* findest? hmm?


 
Ich empfehle doch keine Gigabyte, ich sage, dass man sie kaufen kann, wenn man sich kein Asus leisten kann. 
OK, ich könnte auch Asrock empfehlen, aber da kriege ich von Stefan immer eins reingedrückt. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Weil du sonst ständig meckerst.


 
Meckern... 
Wayne....


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Jetzt hört endlich auf zu streiten.

In einen günstigen PC gehört ein Gigabyte und in einen guten ein ASUS.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Jetzt hört endlich auf zu streiten.
> 
> In einen günstigen PC gehört ein Gigabyte und in einen guten ein ASUS.


 
In ein günstigen PC gehört ein Asrock und ein Mittelklasse PC ein Asrock oder Asus und in ein High End PC ein Asus.
Kann man sich doch leicht merken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Laut PC Tuner ist das aber anders herum.


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

und ein teures MSI in einem wunderbar passendem blau gehört.....?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Laut PC Tuner ist das aber anders herum.


 
Auch wieder wahr. 



SCUX schrieb:


> und ein teures MSI in einem wunderbar passendem blau gehört.....?


 
... nicht in deinen Warenkorb.


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... nicht in deinen Warenkorb.



ok ok 
ich denke mit dem Asus kann ich nen optischen Paketchen schnallen 

EDIT: und ja, ich weiß das 750watt zu viel sind für mich^^ iss aber blau*g*


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Hey, das ist ja ein µATX, da hast du unten noch Platz für einen blauen Elefanten.


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Hey, das ist ja ein µATX, da hast du unten noch Platz für einen blauen Elefanten.


 ist es das? steht kein Micro dabei??
tut aber nichts weiter zur Sache, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Ist ein Micro ATX, ist aber egal.
Wirkt halt etwas verloren in dem Case. 
Vielleicht solltest du doch das MSI nehmen. 
Bei *dem* Netzteil wäre es ja fast egal.


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du doch das MSI nehmen.


  ich packs bald nimmer 

ok, fangen wir mal falschrum an^^,
gibt es etwas negatives an dem MSI Board *klick*
und um die Sache ganz durcheinander zu brinden;
wenn schon teuer dann gleich das ASUS Crosshair III Formula


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Nimm gleich das ASUS.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Das Asus Crosshair, alles andere ist OEM.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Wenn du so auf die Optik Wert legst, könntest du dir ja ein BeQuiet Dark Power nehmen, die sehen sehr geil aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Stimmt, BeQuiet ist schwarz glänzend, passt zu jedem System.
550 Watt ist OK, 650 Watt, wenn du das MSI nimmst.


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn du so auf die Optik Wert legst, könntest du dir ja ein BeQuiet Dark Power nehmen, die sehen sehr geil aus.


 schwarzer Kasten 
ich fand jetzt grad die blaue Schrift witzig beim anderen 

also die Optik steht schon sehr weit vorne bei mir, aber trotz Allem muss die Qualität stimmen...nur mal so generell erwähnt^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Kannst du ja selber bemalen.
Ist zumindest leichter als einen R2D2 zu bauen.


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Kannst du ja selber bemalen.
> Ist zumindest leichter als einen R2D2 zu bauen.


warum nicht gleich ein offenes Gehäuse 

ich wollte ja scho immer mal einen PC "in" einen Schreibtisch bauen (hab ja mal Schreiner gelernt vor vielen Jahren)....aber dazu braucht man viel Zeit...und wirklich günsitg ist selbstbauen auch nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Das Teil ist überteuerter Plastikschrott.
Dann doch lieber RsD2.


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

aber mal im Ernst, welche Vorteile bietet das ASUS III gegenüber dem MSI, die Kosten sind ja gleich...
in der aktuellen PCGH steht das MSI ja vor dem ASUS (was ja nichts heißen muss^^)


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Naja, da du ja schon Kinder hast, könntest du das Antec Skeleton schon nehmen.
Ich würde es aber lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> aber mal im Ernst, welche Vorteile bietet das ASUS III gegenüber dem MSI, die Kosten sind ja gleich...
> in der aktuellen PCGH steht das MSI ja vor dem ASUS (was ja nichts heißen muss^^)


 
Ähhh, PCGH... 
Die empfehlen auch DDR3 Speicher mit 1,9 Volt Spannung. 

Außerdem war es das Asus mit dem Start Bios.
Das heutige Bios ist schon drei Nummern besser und zwei Bios weiter rennt alles.
Dann hat das MSI keine Chance mehr.


----------



## SCUX (11. August 2009)

ok 
und das hier? spricht da was gegen, ausser die Farbe^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Verlink doch mal Boards, die man auch sehen kann.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> ok
> und das hier? spricht da was gegen, ausser die Farbe^^



Spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## SCUX (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Verlink doch mal Boards, die man auch sehen kann.


 na da kommt es ja nicht auf die farbe an  du darfst dich nicht so festbeißen am Aussehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Ich kanns ja nicht mal sehen, das ist ja mein Dilemma.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ich kanns ja nicht mal sehen, das ist ja mein dilemma.



gidf


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Dafür bin ich zu faul. 
Wenn man schon ein Board verlinkt, dann bitte auch eins, was nicht mit einem Kreis und einem Strich dadurch dargestellt wird.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich zu faul.
> Wenn man schon ein Board verlinkt, dann bitte auch eins, was nicht mit einem Kreis und einem Strich dadurch dargestellt wird.



Dann hast du Pech gehabt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann hast du Pech gehabt.


 
Das ist gemein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei will ich nur....


----------



## SCUX (11. August 2009)

meine Qual der Wahl
farblich am besten ist das MSI,
den besten Ruf hat wohl das ASUS,
und P/L Sieger wird wohl der/die/das Gigabyte haben

ups wo sind die Bilder^^mom


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Das Gigabyte sieht ja zum Weglaufen aus, rot/orange geht ja mal gar nicht. 
Das MSI passt besser, weils keine weißen RAM Slots hat.
Nimm also das MSI.


----------



## SCUX (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimm also das MSI.


fehlt da irgendwie ine Ironiesmilie?? Oo ^^
na *70€* *mehr* allein für die Optik ist heftig...wenn es klar besser verarbeitet wäre und zudem etwas bessere Leistung hätte...wäre das sicherlich ok.

habe grad nen Tipp bekommen ins Gehäuse Schwarzlicht rein zu bauene..das verfälscht schön dasFarbbild^^


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> na *70€* *mehr* allein für die Optik ist heftig...wenn es klar besser verarbeitet wäre und zudem etwas bessere Leistung hätte...wäre das sicherlich ok.
> 
> habe grad nen Tipp bekommen ins Gehäuse Schwarzlicht rein zu bauene..das verfälscht schön dasFarbbild^^



Mir waer es die 70 Euro nicht wert.


----------



## SCUX (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mir waer es die 70 Euro nicht wert.


aber es gaht ja zum Glück nur um mich hier 
ich habe beruflich sehr viel mit Optik und zusammenpassenden Design zu tun...ich kann da nicht anders^^ 
ausserdem steht der Rechner quasi mitten in der Wohnung, ist die meiste Zeit eh aus und hat nur den Job gut auszusehn


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Gut, da sist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> fehlt da irgendwie ine Ironiesmilie?? Oo ^^
> na *70€* *mehr* allein für die Optik ist heftig...wenn es klar besser verarbeitet wäre und zudem etwas bessere Leistung hätte...wäre das sicherlich ok.
> 
> habe grad nen Tipp bekommen ins Gehäuse Schwarzlicht rein zu bauene..das verfälscht schön dasFarbbild^^


 
Nö, wieso Ironie?
Du hast drei Boards zur Auswahl gegeben.
Das Gigabyte kann man komplett vergessen, nichts halben und schon gar nichts ganzes.
Das Asus passt wegen der weißen Slots nicht ganz rein (ist überigens, neben den nur 5 Sata Ports, auch mein großer Kritikpunkt, aber Asus wird die R.o.G. Boards farblich mit dem MIIIF überarbeiten).
bleibt demnach nur das MSI übrig.



riedochs schrieb:


> Mir waer es die 70 Euro nicht wert.


 
Mir auch nicht, ich würde das Asus nehmen.
Das ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Anus kommt mir nicht in den PC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Anus kommt mir nicht in den PC.


 
Ich mache einen großen Bogen um alle anderen.


----------



## SCUX (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht, ich würde das Asus nehmen.
> Das ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO


und micro atx hat keinen sonstigen Nachteil? oder gar ein Vorteil durch die bessere Gehäusedurchlüftung?
wenn dir ein Bild übern Weg läuft auf dem ein Fenstercase mit einem Micro drauf zu erkennen ist, poste es mal bitte 

EDIT: bzw...in den zwei Tests die ich jetzt über das EVO gelesen habe steht garnichts von Micro??
ist das jetzt ATX oder MicroATX?? (ich seh das nicht auf den Bildern raus)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> und micro atx hat keinen sonstigen Nachteil? oder gar ein Vorteil durch die bessere Gehäusedurchlüftung?
> wenn dir ein Bild übern Weg läuft auf dem ein Fenstercase mit einem Micro drauf zu erkennen ist, poste es mal bitte


 
Das Board ist kein µATX Board. 



SCUX schrieb:


> EDIT: bzw...in den zwei Tests die ich jetzt über das EVO gelesen habe steht garnichts von Micro??


 
Weils keins ist, schau dir doch mal die Erweiterungsslots an, oder gehe mal bei Asus auf die Website und schau die die Spezifikationen an.



SCUX schrieb:


> ist das jetzt ATX oder MicroATX?? (ich seh das nicht auf den Bildern raus)


 
Ich schon. 
Das Board passt perfekt in das Case, auch farblich.


----------



## SCUX (11. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Hey, das ist ja ein µATX, da hast du unten noch Platz für einen blauen Elefanten.


 
ich schwitze hier Blut und Wasser.....

 mmh, was bekommt er für eine Strafe??



jetzt komme ich mit 1.500€ ziemlich genau hin mit Allem was ich wollte!


Spoiler



Canon PIXMA iP4600
9600x2400 dpi, A4, A5, B5, 10x15 cm, CD/DVD, Legal, Letter, USB 2.0, PictBridge, 45,5 dB(A) 
€ 79,90* 

Scythe Big Shuriken
478, 754, 775, 939, 940, AM2, AM2+, 1366, AM3, 12,9 - 28,9 dB(A), 26,8 - 64,6 m³/h, alle Modelle 
€ 29,99* 

EVGA GTX275 SSC
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275, 1792 MB, 448 Bit, PCIe 2.0 x16 
€ 269,-* 

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit
Windows, DE, 1 User 
€ 94,90* 

AMD Phenom II X4 955
4x 3200 MHz, 4x 512 kByte, 4000 MT/s, Deneb 
€ 167,90* 

Samsung SyncMaster T240HD
24 Zoll, 1920x1200 Pixel, 5 ms 
€ 299,-* 

Corsair CMPSU-750HX
750 Watt, ATX 2.03, EPS, ATX12V 2.3, 12 Stecker, 8 Stecker 
€ 152,90* 

Lian Li PC-60FW
5 x 5,25" extern, 4 x 3,5" intern, ATX 
€ 109,90* 

Lian Li CR-36B 50in1
CF, MD, MMC, MS, SD(HC), xD, USB-Mainboard, 3,5" intern, USB-Stromversorgung 
€ 23,99* 

LG GH-22NS
22 / 8 / 16 fach, 22 / 6 / 12 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 48 fach 
€ 27,99* 

Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
AMD 785G, 5.200 MT/s, onboard, 2x PCIe 2.0 x16, Sockel AM3 
€ 87,90* 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...chClass=speaker&artno=KVZL70&cn=2&tn=BUILDERS 
Logitech X-140
5 Watt RMS, 10 Watt PMPO, 2.0 
€ 24,99* 

Western Digital WD5001AALS 500 GB
500 GB, 8,9/32/-, € 0,12*, Serial ATA/300 
€ 59,90* 

Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
4096 MB, CL9 9-9-24, 2, PC3 10600 
€ 102,90*


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Deine Links gehen alle nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Anus kommt mir nicht in den PC.


Deine sexuellen Vorlieben tun hier nichts zur Sache.


SCUX schrieb:


> ich schwitze hier Blut und Wasser.....
> 
> mmh, was bekommt er für eine Strafe??


Das Board von Post 193 ist aber ein µATX-Board.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

Für was brauchst du ein 750 Watt NT? 
Nur weils blau ist?


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

500W sind mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Das Board von Post 193 ist aber ein µATX-Board.


 
Meins nicht, was ich gepostet habe und dass passt super. 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Für was brauchst du ein 750 Watt NT?
> Nur weils blau ist?


 
So siehts aus.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So siehts aus.



Dann kauft man sich ein kleineres und packt die Spraydose oder den Eding aus.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Blau ist keine Farbe, ist ein Zustand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Blau ist keine Farbe, ist ein Zustand.


 
Hellblau auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Lordac (11. August 2009)

Hallo,



> Lian Li PC-60FW


beginnen will ich gleich mal mit dem Gehäuse, kauf es ohne Fenster *klick*, dann hast du keinerlei Probleme mit der farblichen Abstimmung der Hardware und sparst so einiges an Geld. 

Abgesehen davon das dir die Entscheidung was du tatsächlich brauchst und dann auch kaufen willst, viel leicher fallen würde!




> Scythe Big Shuriken


Ich würde einen Tower-Kühler wie den Akasa Nero, Groß Clockner, oder Scythe Mugen 2 nehmen. 





> EVGA GTX275 SSC GTX


Hier tut es meiner Meinung nach eine ganz normale GTX275 von z.B. Palit, die ist über 100,- Euro billiger.




> Corsair CMPSU-750HX 750 Watt


Wenn OC ein Thema ist dann kauf das HX520W, wenn nicht dann das HX450W, mehr Leistung brauchst du nur wenn du CF nutzen willst.




> Western Digital WD5001AALS 500 GB


Diese Festplatte ist alt, wenn du 500 GB brauchst/möchtest dann greif zur aktuellen von Seagate *klick*, oder zu einer von Samsung/Western Digital mit 640 GB.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## SCUX (14. August 2009)

so habe gestern erst mal Alles bestellt 
ich lasse es von Alternate zusammenkloppen 

melde mich mal wieder wenn das Ding da ist....

DANKE erst mal an ALLE für die Hilfe


----------



## Lordac (15. August 2009)

Und für was hast du dich letztendlich entschieden?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## SCUX (15. August 2009)

Lordac schrieb:


> Und für was hast du dich letztendlich entschieden?
> Gruß
> Lordac


eigentlich wie meine letzte Zusammenfassung...
einen Towerkühler hätten sie mir nicht vormontiert,
die Festplatte habe ich selbst verpeilt noch zu wechseln 
GraKa hab ich die EVGA genommen 
der Rest wurde ja hier zusammengetragen soweit...
ging alles etwas schnell am Ende...war halt etwas durcheinander wegen der Restkohle...musste mich schnell entscheiden sonst wäre sie woanders hingelaufen 



Spoiler



Canon PIXMA iP4600
9600x2400 dpi, A4, A5, B5, 10x15 cm, CD/DVD, Legal, Letter, USB 2.0, PictBridge, 45,5 dB(A) 
€ 79,90* 

Scythe Big Shuriken
478, 754, 775, 939, 940, AM2, AM2+, 1366, AM3, 12,9 - 28,9 dB(A), 26,8 - 64,6 m³/h, alle Modelle 
€ 29,99* 

EVGA GTX275 SSC
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275, 1792 MB, 448 Bit, PCIe 2.0 x16 
€ 269,-* 

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit
Windows, DE, 1 User 
€ 94,90* 

AMD Phenom II X4 955
4x 3200 MHz, 4x 512 kByte, 4000 MT/s, Deneb 
€ 167,90* 

Samsung SyncMaster T240HD
24 Zoll, 1920x1200 Pixel, 5 ms 
€ 299,-* 

Corsair CMPSU-750HX
750 Watt, ATX 2.03, EPS, ATX12V 2.3, 12 Stecker, 8 Stecker 
€ 152,90* 

Lian Li PC-60FW
5 x 5,25" extern, 4 x 3,5" intern, ATX 
€ 109,90* 

Lian Li CR-36B 50in1
CF, MD, MMC, MS, SD(HC), xD, USB-Mainboard, 3,5" intern, USB-Stromversorgung 
€ 23,99* 

LG GH-22NS
22 / 8 / 16 fach, 22 / 6 / 12 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 48 fach 
€ 27,99* 

Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
AMD 785G, 5.200 MT/s, onboard, 2x PCIe 2.0 x16, Sockel AM3 
€ 87,90* 

Logitech X-140
5 Watt RMS, 10 Watt PMPO, 2.0 
€ 24,99* 

Western Digital WD5001AALS 500 GB
500 GB, 8,9/32/-, € 0,12*, Serial ATA/300 
€ 59,90* 

Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
4096 MB, CL9 9-9-24, 2, PC3 10600 
€ 102,90*


----------



## Lordac (15. August 2009)

Ok, das ein oder andere hätte ich wie gesagt anders gemacht, vor allem weil du dadurch kaum weniger Leistung, aber mehr Geld für andere Dinge gehabt hättest. 

Trotzdem aber viel Spaß mit dem neuen PC und berichte wie du mit dem Gehäuse zufrieden bist!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## SCUX (16. August 2009)

Lordac schrieb:


> Trotzdem aber viel Spaß mit dem neuen PC und berichte wie du mit dem Gehäuse zufrieden bist!
> Gruß
> Lordac




ja werde ich, bei mein letzten Komplettrechner (also noch vor dem Kauf meines Notebooks) habe ich da nicht so sehr drauf geachtet. Es wurde der Soprano..eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber die Plastiktür war wirklich Schrott!
und der BoxedKühler des 3700+ gepaart mit dem Lüfter der 7800GTextreme von XFX war etwas lauter als der Fön meiner Freundin 

Also bin ich sehr auf die Lautstärke gespannt.
Am 14.08. hat mir Alternate geschrieben das dass EVO Mainboard nicht lieferbar ist und ich mir ne Alternative vorstellen könnte. Der Liefertermin des EVO wurde der 14.08. genannt 
hab gleich ne Mail zurück geschrieben was denn nun los sei 
und ich mir bei einem finanziellen Entgegenkommen das MSI vorstellen könnte 
(wobei ich denke die Mail kam Automatisch und die nehemen doch einfach das EVO)....

bin mal gespannt


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

Das EVO sollte am Montag lieferbar sein, also werden sie es sicher auch nehmen.


----------



## SCUX (17. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das EVO sollte am Montag lieferbar sein, also werden sie es sicher auch nehmen.


so war es  
der Email_Kunden_Service scheint noch gut zu funktionieren bei Alternate 
er wird gerade gebaut laut Bestellauskunft, bin mal gespannt wann er kommt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2009)

Dauert sicher nicht mehr lange. 
4-8 Monate, mit Glück.


----------



## SCUX (17. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 4-8 Monate, mit Glück.


jeder der Kinder hat weiß wie schnell die Zeit vergeht 
wir bekommen am Do Besuch...könnte wetten das "er" genau dann kommt...dann wenn ich keine Zeit hab 

übrigens:

Mit welchen Tool überprüfe ich am einfachsten Temperaturen und Einzelheiten?? (Everest?sandra?)

da ich Vista wohl, für die kurze Zeit bis 7, dennoch updaten muss/soll/will....gibt es da was zu beachten? oder besser: nehm ich die Treibervorschläge vom Updater, oder gibt es nen "sehr" stabilen von Geforce?

beim Erstanschluß, einfach Stecker überall drann und hochfahren, nehm ich an?!!(letzte Komplettsystem ist schon gut 6Jahre her^^)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2009)

Nimm Everest oder Core Temp.
Oder schau ins Bios. 

Wenn du noch Vista benutzen willst, dann würde ich es einfach raufklatschen und gut, bloß nicht zuviel Energie daran verschwenden.
Lad dir den aktuellen GeForce Treiber runter und fertig.

Wenn du alles zusammengebaut hast, einfach mal ins Bios gucken, ob alles erkannt wurde, dann kurz den Kram einstellen, den man da so einstellt und Windows rauf.


----------



## SCUX (17. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> .... dann kurz den Kram einstellen, den man da so einstellt und Windows rauf.


  ...der da wäre?? 
Schalter um Knopf an und ab geht die Lutzi...

was meinst du mit einstellen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> ...der da wäre??
> Schalter um Knopf an und ab geht die Lutzi...
> 
> was meinst du mit einstellen?


 
Na ja, Bootreihenfolge, HDD Reihenfolge, Diskettencontroller abschlaten, Onboardsound abschalten, sofern man eine Soundkarte benutzt.
Solche Dinge eben.


----------



## SCUX (18. August 2009)

ach so  

Rechner ist soweit feddisch und wird dem Versand übergeben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2009)

Aha, dann also hoffen, dass DHL den Kram nicht unterwegs schrottet.


----------



## SCUX (19. August 2009)

SO 

vorab erst mal ein DANKE für die Hilfe und die brauchbaren Vorschläge an die ich mich auch hier und da gehalten habe^^
abschließend kann ich noch sagen das man "eure" (also hier im Forum) Hilfe nicht unterschätzen sollte, und auch ich hätte hier und da etwas besser "zuhören" sollen 

Die Kiste ist da 
das Blaue "innerhalb" hatte ich mir etwas hervorstechender gewünscht 
aber jetzt wird erst mal geupdatet und auf Herz und Nieren geprüft!


----------



## Doom (20. August 2009)

hübsch sieht das aus (: echt genial


----------



## SCUX (20. August 2009)

als meine Freundin die Lieferung angenommen hat und mir ne SMS schrieb mit "du spinnst doch so nen großen Monitor zu nehmen" ... dachte ich ja *tztz die soll sich mal nicht so anstellen*^^
aber das Teil kommt echt etwas fett auf dem kleinen Schreibtisch 
naja, er war ja auch zusätzlich fürs Schlafzimmer gedacht...
bin mla gespannt wie es ist darauf zu zocken 

gestern habe ich beim Vantage Benchtest einen Abbruch gehabt wegen eines "scriptfehlers" oder so ähnlich...was könnte denn das sein??
hab jetzt natürlich meinen Trialschlüßel versaut damit, gab es den Vantage nicht auch als kostenlose "Mehrfachnutzversion" irgendwiewowann??


----------



## SCUX (21. August 2009)

so jetzt steht soweit Alles


kann mir jemand sagen ob die Angaben so sind wie sie sein sollten;
die Rams sind etwas langsam, oder


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. August 2009)

Der Reiter mit "Memory" wäre noch interessant.


----------



## SCUX (21. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Der Reiter mit "Memory" wäre noch interessant.


  öhm, ja, grad das Wichtigste vergessen 
aber habe zwischenzeitlich erfahren das ja nur der halbe Wert angezeigt wird...demnach scheint soweit Alles roger zu sein...


----------



## riedochs (21. August 2009)

Ist ein schoener PC geworden. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. August 2009)

Naja, wenn man schon ein Seitenfenster hat, sollte man schon versuchen, die Kabel schöner zu verlegen.


----------



## SCUX (21. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man schon ein Seitenfenster hat, sollte man schon versuchen, die Kabel schöner zu verlegen.


na ich bin froh das "die" es wenigsten ordentlich an die falsche Stelle gelegt haben^^

was mich viel mehr aufregt ist die* rote* Kante der EVGA und der weiße Aufkleber auf dem Netzteil 
ich wollte doch NUR *blau*/*schwarz *


----------

